# I left my stuff



## sparty

Thought I would share my experience last week..

Last weekend I had a 3 bedroom Phase 1 at Depoe Bay.  

Extended family had a good time and brought all their macs, ipads, iphones, android phones, etc.. but I left my TP Link travel router plugged into 110v in the family room after check-out.

I called to say I forgot it and WM said NP, what is it? Whoa boy - thought I might be into a techy legal discussion but they did not go there - yeah! 

Then I got a link to ileftmystuff.com from WM and said it would take a week and cost over $20 to get it back. That's more than router itself costs new.  

So viola - sent a flat rate small box to them for recovery box, $2.50 to send pre-paid box which costs $5.05 - so $7.50 to get it back vs over $20 to use ileftmystuff.com which WM uses.  WM didn't complain about me devising my own recovery system nor did they say anything about my TP link - yeah!


----------



## Karen G

What a great idea to send the prepaid box to return the lost item! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Ann-Marie

We just had a similar episode. We left our favorite pillows at the resort. The resort called us the next morning and sent me an email with the link for ileftmystuff.com.  $17, and we had our pillows the next day. I was thrilled.


----------



## sparty

Ann-Marie said:


> We just had a similar episode. We left our favorite pillows at the resort. The resort called us the next morning and sent me an email with the link for ileftmystuff.com.  $17, and we had our pillows the next day. I was thrilled.



Actually this seems strange.. My little 3 inch x 3 inch x 2 inch, 1 lbs device cost +$20 to send with a week+ delivery time and  less than 100 miles in door to door distance,  but pillows only cost $17 and come within a day? hmmm

Not sure what Marriott Vacation Club official policy is but they've sent stuff for free in the past - meaning they paid shipping.

To me the "ileftmystuff" service seems limited and expensive.  I highly recommend sending your own pre-paid recovery box if you leave something rather than using WM's suggested "ileftmystuff" service.


----------



## cyseitz

Just wondering what your TP Link box is for...Hope you don't mind my ignorance, but I'm curious.  
Does it improve your wireless reception?


----------



## rapmarks

my husband left his hearing aide in the case in Palm Beach, they never found it.  They did find our beach towels, but mailed them to someone else .  Somehow he got our phone number, called us, and mailed them to us about three months later.
My Ipad  got left behind, under the bedspread on the floor.  the resort Vacation Village in Bonaventure, sent it back.  They took credit card information, but I was never charged.


----------



## slabeaume

I left a camera lens filter at a resort once and couldn't see spending the $20 to get it back.  Didn't think of sending them a prepaid mailer.


----------



## chexchy

*my cousin lost her diamond ring*

i did  not know where to complain.  we were driving to vancouver last summer and stop over for the night at the running Y OR.  when we check out, my cousin left her diamond ring on the sink counter.  Three hours later, we realized it and call the resort.  I said that there was nothing left in room and the room was undone as if the maid had nver been in.  i figured that we had no luck recovering the ring.  On the way back from vancouver, we stoped over running Y for the night and did the complaint in person with the manager but they did nothing.  "well we searched the whole unit and found nothing!"  
I did the final walk thru but my cousin went back in using the toilet and washed her hand.  That is how she lost her ring....  we thought that the maid went in, saw the ring, took it and walked out locked the door as if she had never been in.  well the diamond ring is too much money to return or to be honest.
I should had shared this story with everybody.


----------



## sparty

cyseitz said:


> Just wondering what your TP Link box is for...Hope you don't mind my ignorance, but I'm curious.
> Does it improve your wireless reception?



Sorry for the way delayed reply.. It's a portable router.  Worldmark does this crazy stuff by limiting the number of IP's (devices) you can have on the network.  

So.. you do NAT (Network Address Translation) which basically allows you to proxy as many devices as you want through only 1 IP address seen by Worldmark.  It's also good because it has  LAN Ethernet port.  So if you have a non-wireless device with only ethernet - viola you've got a way to connect.

BTW - my experience using it hasn't been trivial.. Have to find the right Worldmark Access Point, maybe have to spoof the MAC address.. Etc.  Not impossible - but I have to often have to play a few tricks to get it to work.


----------

